# Did you know this?



## Johnny2Puffs (3/3/15)

Australia has made it illegal for kids born after 01/01/2000 to smoke cigarettes. 

Jamaica has made smoking a criminal offence. 

In South Africa you cannot smoke if there is a roof over your head. So if you have a umbrella on the beach then don't smoke under it.

If you have shares in British American Tobacco (BTA) then sell now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cat (3/3/15)

_Jamaica?_  .....That seems kind of odd. 

Apparently you are allowed to buy only zero nicotine ejuice in Australia.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (3/3/15)

Yeah. We all thumbs up for boom.


----------



## Marzuq (3/3/15)

very interesting facts.


----------



## andro (3/3/15)

in australia you are allowed to order juice for personal use ( and doesnt state the quantity, or going there in holiday u can carry it but need to declare it ) from overseas like usa etc and get it delivered to your address but as a vendor u can sell only 0mg .


----------



## JW Flynn (3/3/15)

Australia can piss the #$@@#$ off if they think they can tell me what to do in the comfort of my own home!!!!! some times I have to wonder who these douche bags are thinking they can dictate their ideals down onto people... F you Australia.. lol, and everyone wants to move there, ROFLMAO


----------



## johan (3/3/15)

Jamaica ? maybe because canabis doesn't contain nicotine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Luke5533 (3/3/15)

Its interesting how vaping is kind of a grey area for now, as they are so new. Most laws restricting the use of cigarettes dont apply to vapers. Ive even seen 2 restaurants in cape town that are vape friendly. They allow vaping but not smoking


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (5/3/15)

Tasmania has banned smoking totally and it is a criminal offence to do so as from now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Tasmania has banned smoking totally and it is a criminal offence to do so as from now.



Wow, that is quite something...
I assume you cannot buy cigarettes there. We have a friend who lives in Hobart


----------

